# espera ser



## jessicagregori

Hola:

Estoy haciendo una traducción al alemán y me quedé atascada con una frase, a ver si alguien me pudiera ayudar. La frase es:
La instalación de una pista de pádel, que espera ser una de las atracciones más visitadas de la feria. (Quería traducir todo lo que está en azul, el significado es que se espera, es decir, hay razones que indican que estamos en lo cierto, que la pista será un elemento muy visitado de la feria, porque es una novedad importante)

mi intento: .... Es ist erwartet dass viele Leute den Padel-Platz in der Messe besuchen. Pero no sé, me suena muy literal, ¿que os parece?

Gracias


----------



## Estopa

jessicagregori said:


> Hola:
> 
> Estoy haciendo una traducción al alemán y me quedé atascada con una frase, a ver si alguien me pudiera ayudar. La frase es:
> La instalación de una pista de pádel, que espera ser una de las atracciones más visitadas de la feria. (Quería traducir todo lo que está en azul, el significado es que se espera, es decir, hay razones que indican que estamos en lo cierto, que la pista será un elemento muy visitado de la feria, porque es una novedad importante)
> 
> mi intento: .... Es *wird* erwartet*,* dass viele Leute den Padel-Platz in der Messe besuchen. Pero no sé, me suena muy literal, ¿que os parece?
> 
> Gracias


 
Hola:

Si quieres una traducción más "pegada" al texto, te propongo esta:

Die Anlage eines Padel-Platzes, der den Erwartungen zufolge eines der Highlights der Messe werden soll.

No soy nativa, espera a ver qué dicen otros foreros.

Saludos


----------



## jessicagregori

Gracias Estopa:

Queda mucho mejor que lo mío. 

PD: Veo que vives en Düsseldorf, bonita ciudad, yo viví un año en Colonia.

Saludos


----------



## Kurtchen

_Der Bau eines Tennisplatzes, der, so wird erhofft/erwartet, zu den meistbesuchten Anziehungspunkten der Messe gehören wird/ eine der meistbesuchten Attraktionen der Messe sein wird.
_Espero que os guste. Es posible combinar las dos frase


----------



## Estopa

jessicagregori said:


> Gracias Estopa:
> 
> Queda mucho mejor que lo mío.
> 
> PD: Veo que vives en Düsseldorf, bonita ciudad, yo viví un año en Colonia.
> 
> Saludos



De nada, jessica.

Es una región muy bonita, me gusta vivir aquí. 

Saluditos


----------



## jessicagregori

Vielen Dank an euch Beide. Dieser Satz hat mich verrückt gemacht.


----------

